# How to record my home phone calls on a budget



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I want to do this with software if possible ,i don't like having to go buy a machine or costly taps although i know this can be done with other memory devices and 007 stuff.

I was thinking something like doing this with my service provider or even better a line that goes to my computer or even better than that a wireless recording from my router. 

Been getting dementing phone calls from Mr.X for about a year now ,they've been getting more frequent and desperate seeing how it's been summer for awhile and my dogs have been out being a loud mouths or at least one of them. Did i mention these phones calls always have something to do with my dogs getting shot!!! 

made police reports and they don't work


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You need to check your local laws ...
In Indiana, they have a one party notification law ...
That means only one party of the conversion needs to be notified that the call is being recorded.
If you're doing the recording .. The other party does not need to be told.
Calls across state lines can be a problem.

I made an adapter like attached .. to connect the phone line to my computer ..
Then installed Audacity to do the recording.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Some other Phone adapters 
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2104040
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062697

Some other reading  
http://www.jakeludington.com/ask_jake/20050222_recording_phone_calls_with_your_pc.html
http://www.callcorder.com/phone-recording-law-america.htm

Looks Like Illinois has a 2 party notification law that means youll have to tell him that youre recording the call.

However .. This 2 party phone notification law will not stop him from recording the dogs


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Talk to the police and or prosecutor about getting a warrant to allow you to record messages. You might have to do this manually so as to not record other messages.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You don't need a Warrant .. Just tell him that you're recording the call.
Besides .. What good will the recording do you ??

Maybe This is the answer


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If I had a close neighbor that had constantly barking dogs, I might be temped to take a shot at them too. There is such a think as a public nuisance.

[WEBQUOTE="http://nuisanceabatement.bobbruss.com/nuisanceabatement/"]*TWO TYPES OF NUISANCES TO CONSIDER*. Legally, there are two types of nuisances that might affect the enjoyment of your home or business property. When a disturbance affects only one or a small number of individuals, that is a private nuisance.

For example, recently I heard about a commercial tenant who leased office space. Sometime later, the landlord leased the adjacent space to a metal stamping plant, which installed heavy equipment to stamp metal. The vibrations drove the adjoining office tenant to vacate because of the "private nuisance" created by the next-door tenant.

The other type of nuisance is a public nuisance, which affects many people. Examples include a rat-infested dump, a noisy airport, a house of prostitution, a "drug house," and a noisy or smelly factory.

1. *PRIVATE NUISANCE ABATEMENT IS A PRIVATE MATTER*. Most private nuisances, which affect only one or a small number of people, involve neighbors. For example, if your neighbor's dog barks all day while the owner is at work, it is a private nuisance if you are the only person affected. However, if the barking dog disturbs many neighbors, then it is a public nuisance.

The legal remedy to abate a private nuisance, which affects only a few people, is to bring a nuisance abatement lawsuit against the offender. However, before resorting to a lawsuit, which might not be successful, try to politely talk with the offender.

For example, my neighbor's two old trees were leaning precariously toward my house. In the event of a strong windstorm, my house would probably be severely damaged if they fell. However, my neighbor was not aware of the danger. When my neighbors came over to my property and observed the lean of their dying trees, they promptly had them removed. I didn't even have to mention the words private nuisance or abatement lawsuit.[/WEBQUOTE]


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well iv already been fake bluffing of recording for sometime now and Mr.X hangs up shuts up his cowardly mouth but this does not stop him from calling again. He uses IP relay sometimes ,i never even knew about it intill this lowlife ,IP relay i found out that he can hide him self much better this way ,that's why i would like to record his voice. 

So if i somehow get him on long enough and tell him im going to record him from here on out with out permission and inform record him at the same time would that hold up in court. Im thinking that would mean this first recording would give me jurisdiction on recording him with out his consent almost like a verbal contract to lead him on and get something workable. This guy has said things on a stalking level ,he know's who i am ,what i look like so he's probably on the same block im guessing. 

I don't think i will go threw the trouble obtaining a warrant if i can have his consent in recorded contract even if it isn't illegible by statue ,at least i can play him back and give him a taste of his own medicine.

I think i will try this setup with a modem


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey ,im not the only one on my block with loud dogs and i only have one loud mouth and he's a freaking beagle ,my friend couldn't afford to take care of IT so i got stuck with him. 

Iv own him for 2 years so i kind of like this dog even tho he's loud ,he keeps the bums away and howls at any thing that move's


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

If this Mr.X calls about your dog barking daily since you got it, he might have a right to complain to you. Think about how he must feel, having to listen to your dog, did you ask him, maybe he has to sleep and go to work at other hours, than you. 
You said he is calling you for about a year now, maybe you should keep your dog inside and wake up to the truth, what a nuisance that dog is and Mr. X just might stop calling you.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

You have a dog that barks and howls and you consider these phone calls a problem?
As long as he only threatens the dog then you have a minor phone problem-put up with it and shut up that dog. If he shoots the dog then get a quieter one next time. If he threatens you (not the dog) then plead with him to identify the guilty party-then duck when you leave the house. Last possibiliity is train the dog to shoot back.
In any case I bet all your neighbors will compliment him when that nuicense dog is gotten rid of. I would suggest you move to a wilderness area, but in my woods you would not likely get a phone call first.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well Mr.X better start investing in a good pair of earmuffs because obviously he cant man up and ring my door bell


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You could always put a bark collar on the dog. Also, put an anouncement on the answering that all calls may be monitored and recorded like some busineses do.
vicks


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

[nouncement on the answering that all calls may be monitored and recorded]

That's a good idea ,im going to do that ,but how would that inform Mr.X in court issues?

My beagle doesn't howl that much to get a shock collar ,i would never do that even tho others do. The smallest dogs always make ruckus ,my 2 pitbulls don't make a peep unless something big is in the back yard and it's not even a bark ,more like a rough growl.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Are you always home? Some dogs will bark a lot more when no one is home so they may be barking more then you think.
Ask someone next door that you trust to gave you an honest answer. 

Had dogs next door that barked at anything and everything and it was worse when they were gone. Non stop barking that would go on from 2 to 5 hours each day. 
That is out of control dogs and there are even laws on that.

Call Animal Services to find out what the laws are where you live.

They moved so that was very nice but when I said something they did not care. Was told they were dogs and that is what they do. They will let you know if someone got into the place etc. Now if you got dogs that bark non stop all the time so you get used to it. How are you going to know when they are barking because someone may be in the yard. You would not because it's just more barking. That one dog had a very loud bark that was like the dog was right next to you and you could hear it down the street very good. They even said well the other small dog next door barks also.
Will after they moved about 8 or 9 months ago I heard that one dog two homes down bark I think twice. It was the people next door that got the other dogs barking so they were the trouble dogs.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

If the dog has any brains, it will only take a couple of times of the shock treatment from the collar and he/she will quit barking.....
My daughter raises, trains, shows dogs professionally and has had to use this on a couple of client dogs and it usually works well. She has a kennel with up to 24 dogs at a time. Better to train the the dog than make an enemy! ( you could always have a Vet debark the dog too.


Vicks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

My dad got shock collar for his hunting dog and he worked. Out bird hunting the dogs can run out to get the birds but see more and run after them and when they get far out you got to yell or give them a zap and they know it's time to stop and come back. They learn just having it on them after a short time so you may not even have to use it because once they know it shocks they will be good.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Do you expect anyone to approach a house with TWO pit-bulls ?? 
IF I had a neighbor with dogs like that, and a constant barking dog,:down::down: I would not warn you per phone or come to your door, sorry, I think the problem is on your end.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

bp936 said:


> Do you expect anyone to approach a house with TWO pit-bulls ??
> IF I had a neighbor with dogs like that, and a constant barking dog,:down::down: I would not warn you per phone or come to your door, sorry, I think the problem is on your end.


I thought he said it was one dog. A beagle???


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

wacor said:


> I thought he said it was one dog. A beagle???


Well, not really, it's just the beagle that barks.


> The smallest dogs always make ruckus ,*my 2 pitbulls* don't make a peep unless something big is in the back yard and it's not even a bark ,more like a rough growl.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I would be careful about taking that complainer to court-matter of fact if you even start a rumor threatening to he is justified to get a lawyers advise and charge you for the cost. I would be amazed if a judge wouldn't award him his costs plus a substancial amount for his inconvenience. Get the damned dog to shut up-lots of advise on here about how to do it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think it's a shame that someday that poor Beagle may have to pay the price ... 
Because his owner didn't care to train him and was inconsiderate of his neighbors.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not sure how you train a dog not to bark. 

I am not joking. I have one dog that barks but not incessantly. But if you come knock on the door it will bark at least a couple times.

As far as shock collars maybe I never learned how to adjust one I tried on the other dog. The dog either did not respond or jumped up in the air like it was stabbed so I returned the collar. I was trying to get it to go for walks better and not want to let its nose determine what we were doing. Not trying to stop it from barking I admit.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Noyb said:


> I think it's a shame that someday that poor Beagle may have to pay the price ...
> Because his owner didn't care to train him and was inconsiderate of his neighbors.


well thought out response!:up:

I feel exactly the same way, its not the dogs fault, that the owner dosent give a rats patootie for his neighbors peace and quiet, and insists on defending his contributation to noise the pollution of everyone around him.

I have a neighbor exactly the same way, his/their dogs have never been trained either. They are small, yapping, and never stop. When the neighbors are gone( most all day) the 3 dogs are left out in all kinds of weather, and are terrified of even the sound of the wind blowing, so there is never any peace and quiet around here.

I dont blame the dogs. I blame the stupid neighbor, since *HE's THE ONE RESPONSIBLE!!*


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think I'll close this one now. I don't see this going anywhere but farther downhill. I think we've all spoken our piece. 

Closed.


----------

